# Cincinnati/Fairfield, Ohio



## BlueBlackRed (May 10, 2006)

We're a group of 20-40 year olds that get together on Friday evenings to play some D&D.

If you're interested, send me a yell on this thread or through my blog (shown below).


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Jul 10, 2006)

-Bump-

We are constantly on the lookout for new players.
Soon we'll be starting a new campaign and I'll be podcasting our sessions.
If you're interested, feel free to leave a message here, AIM, MSN, or my e-mail (found on my blog).


----------

